# 3rd donor cycle



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Well just started on donor cycle this will be 3rd time lucky hope it works very very scared but excited at same time any advise welcome X


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck! No words of wisdom, just that you have a very, very good chance of success ... so try to stay positive. I really hope to read a good news post in a few weeks time.

Caroline


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Caroline 3rd time lucky I hope.  I see you have a daughter from donor that's fantastic so it does work I won't give up just nervous


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you....  keep us posted!

xx D


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, just came across your post and although I cant give any advice I am in the same situation as you.
Im building up my lining ready for a fresh DE cycle in Spain in approx 2 weeks time...it is super scary especially for us who have been there, so close but not quite close enough.

What stage are you at now?

I have my flight booked as we are going for approx 10 days and have the transfer sometime between 21st July and 1st August. Im in a bit of a panic today though as Im spotting with very slight cramping pains too which I had all the way through my first cycle. Clinic closed today and have dy 10 scan on Tuesday so tearing my hair out this morning.

Still, keeping my fingers crossed this will pass. I hope everything is ok with you?

AJ xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi AJ 

Thanks for your post it's nice to hear from people who are in similar situation as you know this game is heartbreaking at times.

I have everything crosses for you hope the spotting stops try to rest did clinic not say to incrase medication If that happens hope you get hold of them tomorrow going to be a long day for you it's awful I know.  

I am just taking progynova and cyclogest finish wednesday hoping to have a period then back on meds again we go Spain for 10 days 2nd Aug.  very very nervous as you say we know what to expect just hope it's 3rd time lucky.  This cycle has more pressure attached as my younger sister is 13 weeks pregnant.

Well I wish you look stay strong I hope it's a positive experience for you take care of yourself and don't give up thinking of you let me know how you go on 
Tammy X


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Tammy...just wondering how you got on? Fingers crossed you have some good news.
I have had a bfp but feeling very nervous as this is now my 7th pregnancy and anything could happen.

AJ xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi AJ
Dont test till Thursday blood test I just feel so so sick thinking about it and it not working cant tell u it's worse than the other 2 times this now...

Trying to stay hopeful realistic and positive so scared.  You mwntion your pregnant how far are u and did u have donor Ivf and if so what grade were your eggs, you must be so nervous even getting pregnant is a massive achievement how many weeks are you now then.

Good luck hub X


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi...only 5 weeks today so really early and actually quite stressful. 

I had a grade A and a grade B transfered on August 4th in Spain. Its my 3rd donor egg cycle. The first 2 ended in chemical pregnancies so I'm really anxious-its my 7th pregnancy in total now and is so much harder each time.

OTD was last Monday but I did a hpt the Friday before which showed positive straight away. Bloods confirmed yet I have already had some spotting and bright red blood twice (last Tuesday and Wednesday) which was very scary. Clinic have told me to continue with all the medication including Clexane and steroids which I have done. I had 2 further blood tests last week on Wed and Fri and the levels have doubled each time. 
It really is a day at a time as I am no longer spotting but still getting the same cramping as before transfer and throughout the whole 2ww. It feels just like af is coming... I may do another blood test this week but I'm trying to push my GP to get me in for an early scan which they wont do until 6 weeks.

Where did you have your transfer and what grades were your embies?
Good luck for Thursday sweetie...keeping everything crossed.

AJ xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi AJ

Thanks for your message offers me a lot more comfort to know it does work eventually....

Had mine done at Clinica medrano in Gibraltar this is my 3rd cycle attempt 1sy chemical pregnancy embryos were 8 cell fragmented and 7 cell 2 put in.  2nd cycle same donor frozen embryos left over from 1st fresh go, 2 7 cell put in and assisted hatching also but they were fragmented too. Negative cycle, this 3rd cycle now is new donor never failed them at the clinic (no pressure) and I have 5 grade a 8 cell 3 day embryos and 1 8 cell perfect blastocyst from this donor which I was elated about.

I have had 2 8 cell perfect embryos put in taking cyclogest 400mg and 6mg progynova Asprin and frolic acid etc.  like you I am so so nervous test blood test Thursday so want to do urine test but to scared in case it's negative.

Just to ask u did u have any pregnancy symptoms my boobs are so sore few odd cramps would just be nice to keep in touch share experience it does help you through, we're did u have yours done?

Keep positive hub it's an hour by hour watch isn't it even if you get the positive it's still hanging on a knife edge at least your bloods are showing its doubling oh so hope it works for u Hun Xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Tammy,
My symptoms were very, very slight sore boobs but cramping on and off every day. One day before testing it was so bad I was convinced af was on her way. Its hard to know what are pregnancy symptoms and symptoms of the medication. Im on 4x 2mg progynova, 3x 400mg cyclogest, 40mg Clexane injection for blood clotting and 10mg predisnolone steroids for my auto immune system (these two are as precautions). 

I went to Instituto bernabeu in Alicante, Spain. They are a lovely clinic as I'm sure most are. Its hard isn't it coming back to the UK and feeling that you dont have the support that you really need. Its my third cycle at that clinic. A fresh cycle last year of 2 grade A's gave me a pregnancy but an early m/c at 6 weeks. Then the frozen cycle with 1 grade B I had a chemical and now this cycle. I have 2 grade c's frozen. It seems like clinics have different ways of grading embryos. All mine have been to 5dy blast before being either transfered or frozen, they always discard the others.

How are you feeling today? Nervous/excited? I'm sure your donor will come up trumps, sounds like you have really great odds there  
I'm having a difficult day as I have been bleeding a little again and dreading going to the loo. Last weeks episode passed off and blood tests showed everything was fine. Been for another blood test today but  Dr wont refer me for a scan yet (5 more days-so frustrating). I'm keeping my fingers crossed everything will pass off again. 

AJxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi AJ

The clinic you go to and the journey is just as important as the result I have had very positive experiences at the clinic they r lovely but the wait is a killer.

I bet u so do want the scan u must be on pins I will   for u hope it is ok will be got to be stay strong.

Just hope that I get a positive the clinic are so positive because the embryos r perfect and donor is so good but I don't know just can't bare the fall when it doesn't work don't know what I will do really don't just don't know how many more times I can do this.

Tammy X
Anyway keep in touch would be nice to know how yr scan goes roll on the days for u hun


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Wishing you good luck for your test today...keeping everything crossed xxxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so so much AJ bloods taken this morning just wait till tmw now for results mid late morning never been quite so scared how u getting on X


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi AJ

Just to let you know blood test back day 12 and reading is 185 so I am pregnant we are over the moon take care hope all is well with you X


----------



## DaisyBunny (May 5, 2012)

Tammy, I saw your post the other day and was so hoping for a positive result for you. Congratulations to you both, so pleased for you. Look after yourself lovely xxxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much just hope this is my time now me and dhcant believe it just can't Xx


----------



## DaisyBunny (May 5, 2012)

I know......keep believing though.......stay positive.....keep sticking Tammy's little beanie, keep sticking  xxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow...Tammy Congrats hun...I am so, so chuffed for you. A great hcg reading too. Fingers crossed those number keep on rising and rising  xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Next blood test Tuesday so hope it's risen again it's so nerve racking what week do they do a scan X


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope the news has  sunk in now hun...it is nerve wracking your right!! I'm still a bag of nerves. I have had 5 blood tests done over the last week and a half and the levels have doubled each time which is promising. Its the episodes of bleeding that have freaked me out so my GP has arranged for a scan on Tuesday morning when I will be 6 weeks and 1 day. There was no way I could get one done earlier-I tried both NHS and private and they kept telling me that they wont be able to see anything before 6 weeks so I'm riding the time. I thought the 2ww wait was hard...this has actually been harder for me. Reading around though it seems that people have had scans before 6 weeks...but I certainly cant, maybe you will be able to?

Anyway, I'm off in the campervan for the weekend...not too far away but looking forward to a break. I hope you have a great one too  

AJxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow your really going through it preying it sticks for u sounds good bet u just want bleeding to stop.  I have another blood test Tuesday just prey prey that my bloods double just resting and nervous for that then will be the scan providing I get there really is 1 day at a time so is bag of nerves stuff this.  Anyway take care relax hope scan goes ok let me know will be thinking of u hun   X


----------

